
[video] 4 Cold Email Subject Lines That Got InspireBeats to $4m in Revenue - alexberman2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm38Akl2NOo
======
alexberman2
Subject lines covered in the video:

1\. The referral or fake referral

You can use linkedin or interviews they've done and call them out in the
subject line to make them open the emails. A Good example is "Hey Mark - found
you through Tim Ferriss"

2\. Congrats on the News item

Google around and find recent work completed by the target, new hires or
announcements of funding. "Hey Mark - great article on ecommerce optimization"

3\. Generic but customized

Use this one if you can't find that much information on the target. The
example in the video is "Hey Mark - about <Company> and InspireBeats"

4\. Fully generic

Finally if there's no info on the company or you're too lazy to do the
research, you can go full generic with a subject line like "Hi from Alex" or
"Quick Question"

